# Fishing Line Shelf Life



## Eric Lewis (Sep 28, 2010)

How long is fishing line good for if still in the package?

I just found a bunch of STREN that is still in the package inside of a covered tub with all my (most of) fishing gear out in the garage and was wondering if it is still any good/usable. Or should I pitch it. It's been out there a couple of years.
Thanks


----------



## Wesbird2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mono will last a long time as long as it isn't in direct sunlight.
What you found should still be good.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 28, 2010)

I came across some Biggame mono in my storage room this year that's probably been there for 10 years.
I've been using it.  It seems to be as good as new.

But that same line exposed to sunlight would have been toast in 30 days.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got spools that are 5+ years old of fluorocarbon that I'm still using. I saran wrap all line spools when I get them home, stick them in a rubbermaid box, and put them in my basement where it stays cool and out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the repiles...One interesting thing I read said to tie some knots in it & pull tight to test it. Or loop it ove a fish scale & pull to see at waht weight it breaks at.

Called "Pure Fishing" parent company of Stren, Berkley etc...customer service, they said 2-3 years. But they are also in the NEW fishing line business. 
They told me there is a date code with dashes on the back of the spools. 
a-10-09       would be Jan. 10th. 2009
b-10-09       would be Feb. 10th. 2009
c-10-09       would be March 10th 2009
Ending with L  being December.
FYI they said the same date codes are used on there bait/lures.

My issue is that it has been in the garage which can get up to 80-90+ degrees especially this summer.

Here a link to some interesting info on the subject.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44949


----------



## russ010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I test every spool of fluorocarbon in the store before I buy it... I open it up, take off about 18" and tie a knot (like the first knot when you tie your shoes). Then I wrap the ends around both hands and pull, then jerk it to see if it breaks. Sometimes I wet the knot before testing just because I do that before I tie to my regular line. If it breaks instantly, I try another pack and give the pack that broke to the guy at the counter and tell him it's junk - just to keep it off the shelf and to keep someone else from buying it.

If it's a good tackle shop, they won't care that you take it out of the package before you try it. Line is too expensive to waste money on - and that's the main ingredient to your rod/reel/lure that will put the fish in the boat


----------



## Big Texun (Sep 29, 2010)

Eric Lewis said:


> How long is fishing line good for if still in the package?
> 
> I just found a bunch of STREN that is still in the package inside of a covered tub with all my (most of) fishing gear out in the garage and was wondering if it is still any good/usable. Or should I pitch it. It's been out there a couple of years.
> Thanks



I can't resist pointing out that Stren was junk when it was brand new...


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 29, 2010)

Big Texun said:


> I can't resist pointing out that Stren was junk when it was brand new...



for junk, it sure caught me a lot of fish for the last 25 years.....in some horrible situations...


----------



## Eric Lewis (Sep 29, 2010)

Junk or not I have a bunch of it brand new still in the pacakge that I got on clearance at Wally World & I'd hat to just pitch it.  Now if we can somehow get all the growth/ seaweed out of the neighborhood pond 
I'll get to test out the junk theory.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Oct 5, 2010)

*Official reply from Stren*

Hi Eric,

Monofilament line caries a 2 to 3 years shelf life if stored properly.  

Usually the line is good as long as it was never spooled onto a reel.  

THEN I GOT THIS SECOND REPLY A FEW HOURS LATER

Thank you for contacting Pure Fishing!*Our line has a 3 to 4 years shelf life under normal conditions. It must be kept away from heat in a dry humid environment*. I would guess you will need to throw the line away due to the heat factor.

Best Regards
Pure Fishing 

Wardell Griffin
Customer Service Rep
Pure Fishing
E-mail: wagriffin@purefishing.com
Tel: 803 754-7000 Ext 5136


----------



## Jason Taylor (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont know about junk but I will say it aint what it used to be...but then again is anything?


----------

